# Step's Learns No "I" In Starbury



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> "*Last year, Larry Brown wanted me to play like a point guard who came down and ran the set-up, set a pick, set a down screen," Marbury said. "I'm not being asked to do that by Isiah. I'm asked to basically lead the team."
> 
> *It is way too early to draw any final conclusions about whether the Thomas-Marbury marriage will last any longer, or be any more amicable, than Marbury-Brown.
> 
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/sports/columnists/ny-spberger194982606nov19,0,1014292.column?coll=ny-sports-columnists


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Go Steph!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

There's no "I" in Starbury, but there is a "BUST"


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> There's no "I" in Starbury, but there is a "BUST"


and "STAB" AND "BURRY"

:dead:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> and "STAB" AND "BURRY"
> 
> :dead:


and "BRAT" and "BURST"


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

"y"


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

There is no "I" in Marbury...There is ALSO No "O" or "D"


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Do any of you guys actually watch the knicks...marbury is by FAR the most talented player on theteam,yeah he might have played selfishly most of the time but the knicks have been appalling whilst he`s been here and he`s had to do that....iversons been doing the same thing his whole career yet has`nt got half the jibes steph has....8 assists a game career average tells you he gets his teammates involved...now he`s playing a different way you still want to hate 

i dont get it


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> Do any of you guys actually watch the knicks...marbury is by FAR the most talented player on theteam,yeah he might have played selfishly most of the time but the knicks have been appalling whilst he`s been here and he`s had to do that....iversons been doing the same thing his whole career yet has`nt got half the jibes steph has....8 assists a game career average tells you he gets his teammates involved...now he`s playing a different way you still want to hate
> 
> i dont get it


I watch...his talent has eroded considerably. He's at a point in his career where "The Brain" should compensate for what the body can no longer do---he's never grown his basketball brain---diminished athleticism/diminished results----from a guy who's "results" never equated to wins.

It'll take more than Pouting and "Lip Service" for Steph to overcome the negativity that he has so long festered. There's plenty to dislike about a self invoved sourpuss who is just NOT an impressive talent anymore. His POSSIBILITIES are just about gone. We've all spent years agonizing about his unrealized potential---He can be alone with whatever regrets he has.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Remember when Marbury first came to the Knicks? You guys were 14-21, then you lost your two best players in KVH and Allan Houston, and then your starting center, Mutombo, for a month. But despite those major losses, you were 25-22 with Marbury. That's some pretty big impact.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*No comparison between Marbury and AI*

Steph can't hold AI's jock and never could. Not a huge AI fan but I have to give the devil his due. You picked a loser of a player to use as a handle. Are you related? You want to know what the fans want? They want him to bust his butt on defense. They want him to take over when its needed. They want him stop whining and alibiing when he fails. They want him to win. Numbers are not important, except as in the Ws.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Remember when Marbury first came to the Knicks? You guys were 14-21, then you lost your two best players in KVH and Allan Houston, and then your starting center, Mutombo, for a month. But despite those major losses, you were 25-22 with Marbury. That's some pretty big impact.



REPPED

1 person who does`nt just colly along agreeing with whatever sportswriters and guys who aint ever played the game write in the papers


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: No comparison between Marbury and AI*



alphaorange said:


> Steph can't hold AI's jock and never could. Not a huge AI fan but I have to give the devil his due. You picked a loser of a player to use as a handle. Are you related? You want to know what the fans want? They want him to bust his butt on defense. They want him to take over when its needed. They want him stop whining and alibiing when he fails. They want him to win. Numbers are not important, except as in the Ws.



steph = 0 rings

allen = 0 rings 

case closed


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Remember when Marbury first came to the Knicks? You guys were 14-21, then you lost your two best players in KVH and Allan Houston, and then your starting center, Mutombo, for a month. But despite those major losses, you were 25-22 with Marbury. That's some pretty big impact.


What have you done for me lately?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: No comparison between Marbury and AI*



www.starbury.com said:


> steph = 0 rings
> 
> allen = 0 rings
> 
> case closed


Stockton = 0 rings. Marbury = Stockton.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: No comparison between Marbury and AI*



alphaorange said:


> You want to know what the fans want? They want him to bust his butt on defense. They want him to take over when its needed. They want him stop whining and alibiing when he fails. They want him to win. Numbers are not important, except as in the Ws.


Very true. It's like Marbury decided he was going to stop worrying about all numbers (including wins and losses). We just wanted him to stop trying to pad the stat sheet. But he took it a step further and decided to stop worrying about everything. I mean really, he's like invisible out there right now. And he used to be able to take over games and drive the lane like he owned it. Instead we have Crawford taking ridiculous shots when we need to score. I don't think any of us wanted him to stop being aggresive offensively. As long as he ain't trying to do it by himself for 48 mins.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I hope you're kidding, Chan*

Measuring a players talent by the rings he has. Robert Horry must be one ridiculously talented man. Ben Wallace has more than Ewing. Is he better? Use your frickin' heads. Stockton and AI= top 50. Marbury= top 250.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Were you watching, Hakeem?*

When the Knicks traded for Marbury they were playing very well. In fact, there was a significant amount of derision when the trade was made. They had a slow start and were coming along nicely. To say Marbury was the reason for the turn around is just not accurate.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> REPPED
> 
> 1 person who does`nt just colly along agreeing with whatever sportswriters and guys who aint ever played the game write in the papers


BAITING.. I'll take the bait. What do you see when you look at Allen Iverson? What do you see when you take a look at Stephon Marbury? In A.I. I see a competitive fire, relentless pursuit, and an adamant spirit to try by all means and win. In Marbury I don't see that fire, that desire, I just see his cockiness, his selfishness. 8 assists doesn't mean anything. You haven't watched his games, you don't know and I can tell you don't know because you haven't watched his games when Kurt Thomas was still here.


----------

